# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour London - Stonehenge- Bath - Oxford - Arsenan - Glasgow - Edinburgh  tháng 6 .

## hoabinhtourist.hcm

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH
*LONDON - STONEHENGE - BATH - OXFORD - ARSENAN - GLASGOW - EDINBURGH*
Thời gian : 9 ngày
Khởi hành 22/06

 
*Ngày 1:** Tp.HCM – London*
*21:00:* Quý khách tập trung tại ga quốc tế sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, HDV HOABINHTOURIST  giúp đoàn làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi London.
*Ngày 2:London* - *Stonehenge – Bath* *(Ăn 3 b**ữ**a)*
*06:20:* Đoàn đến *London*, thành phố thu hút hơn 14 triệu du khách nước ngoài mỗi năm. Ngoài ra, thủ đô "xứ sở sương mù" cũng được bình bầu là thủ đô tuyệt vời nhất châu Âu.
  Quý khách thư giãn sau một chặng bay dài trước khi rời London đi *Salisbury* thăm Di sản văn hóa nhân loại *Stonehenge*, nổi tiếng với dãy đá sa thạch cổ 5000 năm tuổi, nằm trên bãi đất bằng phẳng của đồi Salisbury, những phiến đá nặng hơn 40 tấn sừng sững giữa trời như một kỳ tích của thiên nhiên.
  Khởi hành đi thành phố Bath, nơi nổi tiếng với suối nước nóng đầu tiên được phát hiện bởi những người La Mã cách đây hơn 2.000 năm. *Bath* được UNESCO đưa vào danh sách di sản thế giới từ năm 1987 và chào đón hơn bốn triệu lượt du khách mỗi năm.
  Đi dạo trên* c**ầ**u Pulteney* bắc qua sông Avon thơ mộng (từ năm 1733), thăm di tích *the Circus và Royal Crescent* cạnh bên công viên *Royal Victoria* và phố Royal Crescent (được chọn là con phố đẹp thứ hai của nước Anh).
  Nhận phòng, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại *London*

*Ngày 3:* *London - Bourton on Water – Oxford* *(Ăn 3 b**ữ**a)*

Quý khách đến với vùng *Costwolds*, tham quan làng du lịch *Bourton on the water*, nơi Quý khách có khám phá sâu hơn về đất nước - văn hóa - con người Anh Quốc. Đoàn tiếp tục di chuyển đến khu mua sắm giảm giá hàng hiệu Gucci, Burberry, Levi's...Đến thăm làng *Đ**ạ**i h**ọ**c Oxford*, nơi có những trường đại học cổ kính và danh giá nhất nước Anh.Nghỉ đêm tại London.  *Sáng:* Quý khách tham quan: *Cung đi**ệ**n Buckingham*, văn phòng làm việc của nữ hoàng Anh, địa điểm diễn ra các nghi lễ Hoàng Gia, nơi đón tiếp nguyên thủ quốc gia các nước khi viếng thăm Anh Quốc.* Tháp Big Ben*, biểu tượng thành phố London, *Tòa Nhà Qu**ố**c H**ộ**i*, công trình nổi tiếng khắp thế giới, đáng nhớ nhất là mặt tiền dàn trải bên bờ sông Thames, *Nhà th**ờ** Westminster Abbey*, nơi tổ chức đám cưới hoàng gia, Đường Downing, có ngôi nhà số 10, văn phòng làm việc của thủ tướng Anh, *Qu**ả**ng tr**ườ**ng Trafalgar* nổi tiếng, Cầu Tháp Đôi London, hoàn thành năm 1894, được bầu chọn là một trong những cây cầu đẹp nhất thế giới.  Sau đó, *sân Emirate* của CLB bóng đá lừng danh Arsenal là điểm đến kế tiếp vào buổi chiều trong ngày, Quý khách sẽ được trải nghiệm cảm giác một lần làm cầu thủ khi bước ra sân Emirates từ đường hầm dành cho tuyển thủ đội bóng và ngồi thử ghế của cầu thủ; tham quan khán đài và cảm nhận khi ngồi ghể khán giả; tham quan phòng họp báo, phòng lưu niệm các cúp vô địch, lịch sử về đội bóng và các sự kiện.  Quý khách ngắm toàn cảnh thủ đô London từ độ cao 135m của vòng quay *London Eye*. (Chi phí tự túc).  Nghỉ đêm tại London
*Ngày 5: London – Glasgow* ( *Ăn 3 b**ữ**a)*

*07:00:* Sau bữa sáng đoàn ra sân bay đi *Glasgow*, thành phố lớn nhất Scotland nằm bên bờ sông Clyde thơ mộng với những thắng cảnh tuyệt đẹp: *Tòa nhà H**ộ**i đ**ồ**ng thành ph**ố*, *Glasgow Cathedral*, *Saint Mungo Museum* và* Transport Museum*.Trải nghiệm cảm giác tại Trung tâm mua sắm náo nhiệt nhất của Glasgow, "Golden Z", khu vực này dành cho người đi bộ nằm trong phố Argyle, phố Buchanan và phố Sauchiehall.Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại *Glasgow*.
*Ngày 6:Glasgow - Edinburgh* – *Glasgow* *(Ăn 3 b**ữ**a)*

Một điều không thể thiếu được khi nói đến* Scotland*, đó là Scotch Whisky. Whisky, tiếng thổ ngữ Gaelic là uisge beatha, có nghĩa là *Water of Life* - nước của sự sống. Whisky là niềm tự hào của Scotland qua bao thế kỷ. Whisky dường như đã ngấm vào máu của dân Scottish, và có lẽ cả vào những ai đã từng có thời gian sống ở Scotland.Để nhận biết và thưởng thức whisky Quý khách đi Edinburgh. Đây là thành phố lớn thứ hai ở Scotland với những điểm đặc sắc nhất: *Royal Mile*, *ph**ố** Princes*, *pháo đài Edinburgh*, chụp ảnh bên ngoài lâu đài Holyrood ...Nghỉ đêm tại Glasgow.
*Ngày 7:Glasgow - London* – *Windsor* *(Ăn 3 b**ữ**a*

Từ Glasgow đáp máy bay về lại London lúc 10h, Quý khách sẽ tham quan công viên *Hyde Park*.Buổi chiều, Quý khách đến nơi ở cuối tuần của Nữ hoàng Elizabeth, *lâu đài Windsor*, đây là lâu đài lớn nhất và lâu đời nhất trên thế giới đang được sử dụng (hơn 900 năm tuổi); tham quan phòng tiếp khách, phòng ngủ, phòng trưng bày kiếm và súng trường, phòng chiếu phim, phòng ăn ... và mua quà lưu niệm.Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại *London*.
*Ngày 8 : London* *(Ăn sáng)*

Quý khách tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại *Harrods*, được xem là khu mua sắm sang trọng nhất thế giới hoặc khu Hamley, nổi tiếng về những cửa hàng đồ chơi lớn nhất thế giới, đại lộ trung tâm *Oxford*.Hoặc đi *Manchester* (chi phí tự túc)Đến quê nhà của đội bóng lừng danh "Quỷ đỏ thành Manchester" - *Manchester United* (MU), trải nghiệm cảm giác một lần làm cầu thủ khi bước qua phòng họp báo, vào phòng thay đồ, ra sân *Old Trafford* từ đường hầm dành cho tuyển thủ đội bóng, nhìn toàn cảnh sân từ đường pitch...Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại London.
*Ngày 9** London – TPHCM* *(Ăn sáng)*
*08:30:* Quý khách ra sân bay Gatwick, *London* (12:00) nối chuyến về Việt Nam.
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất (07:20 ngày 31.6), tạm biệt đoàn, hẹn gặp lại những chuyến đi sau
“HOABINHTOURIST Chất Lượng Làm Nên Danh Tiếng”
*GIÁ TOUR TR**Ọ**N GÓI** DÀNH CHO KHÁCH L**Ẻ** GHÉP ĐOÀN**:*
*Giá tour cho đoàn t**ừ** 10 – 15  khách*

*86.990.000 VND/Khách*


*Giá tour cho đoàn t**ừ** 15 khách tr**ở** lên*

*76.000.000 VND/Khách*


*Ph**ụ** thu phòng đ**ơ**n*

*15.000.000 VND*




 
*Giá tour bao g**ồ**m:*

Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo chương trình tour: TP.HCM-London (hạng phổ thông, dự kiến hàng không Vietnam airlines hoặc hàng không khác đáp ứng đủ vé cho đoàn tại thời điểm khởi hành).Vé máy bay nội địa London-Edinburgh-London.Thuế phi trường và Phí an ninh. Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3* (2 khách/ phòng).Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.Xe đưa đón theo chương trình (11h/ ngày).Vé tham quan: theo chương trình.HDV tiếng Việt hướng dẫn suốt tuyến (11h/ ngày).Lệ phí xin visa (nộp cho LSQ) và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ, thư mời: 4.000.000đ
 (Trường hợp quý khách bị từ chối visa, chi phí này không được hoàn lại).Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu Travel Guard của Chartis, một trong những công ty bảo hiểm du lịch hàng đầu thề giới, với mức đền bù tối đa là 50.000 USD/ khách cho các chi phí y tế về tai nạn và ốm đau...Quà tặng: túi kéo du lịch
*Giá tour không bao g**ồ**m:*

Chi phí nộp hồ sơ xin visa tại Hà Nội (đối với khách hàng không đạt điều kiện xin visa tại TP. HCM).Tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế tại địa phương (5 GBP/ ngày x 7 ngày = 35 GBP/ khách)Chi phí trả cho HDV và tài xế phục vụ ngoài giờ (nếu có yêu cầu).
*Giá tour tr**ẻ** em:*

*Tr**ẻ** em d**ướ**i 2 tu**ổ**i:* 30% giá tour (bố mẹ đi cùng). *Tr**ẻ** em t**ừ** 2 tu**ổ**i đ**ế**n d**ướ**i 12 tu**ổ**i:* 75% giá tour nếu bé ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ.90% giá tour người lớn nếu bé ngủ riêng một giường. *Tr**ẻ** em t**ừ** 12 tu**ổ**i tr**ở** lên:* 100% giá tour người lớn. 
*H**ồ** s**ơ** c**ầ**n chu**ẩ**n b**ị**:*.

Hộ chiếu bản gốc (cũ và mới)Bản sao khai sinhCopy hộ khẩuCopy CMNDCopy giấy đăng kí kết hôn2 hình 4x6 nền trắng, thấy rõ trán, 2 tai, chụp mới trong vòng 3 tháng.Giấy xác nhận việc làm, hợp đồng lao độngGiấy phép công ty cho nghỉ phép đi du lịch với thời gian cụ thểCopy hồ sơ tài chính: Giấy sở hữu nhà/đất.Sổ tiết kiệmXác nhận số dư ngân hàngGiấy xác nhận có cổ phần/ cổ phiếuHợp đồng thuê nhà/xe/ góp vốn
 Nếu là chủ công ty, doanh nghiệp, kinh doanh cá thể:Giấy phép thành lập doanh nghiệp/ Giấy phép đăng kí kinh doanhGiấy đăng kí mã số thuếBáo cáo tài chínhHóa đơn đóng thuếHợp đồng mua bán với đối tác/khách hàng (nếu có)Danh thiếp giao dịch, tờ bướm giới thiệu công ty.
 Nếu là cán bộ hưu trí: thẻ hưu trí, sổ lương hưu.
*Ghi chú:*

Giá tour trên áp dụng cho khách hàng từ 12 tuổi đến 69 tuổi, có thể thay đổi phụ thuộc vào giá vé máy bay tại thời điểm khởi hành.Quý khách từ 70 tuổi trở lên sẽ đóng thêm chênh lệch cho mức phí bảo hiểm cao cấp.Quý khách từ 75 tuổi trở lên yêu cầu phải có giấy xác nhận đầy đủ sức khỏe để đi du lịch nước ngoài của bác sĩ và phải có người thân khỏe mạnh dưới 60 tuổi đi cùng.Trong trường hợp quý khách đăng ký gồm 1 người lớn đi với 1 bé dưới 12 tuổi, quý khách vui lòng đóng 100% tiền tour cho bé ngủ giường riêng.Chương trình tour có thể thay đổi về thời gian, ngày khởi hành, thứ tự tham quan, điểm tham quan, hàng không, khách sạn.. tùy thuộc theo tình hình thực tế.
 Mọi nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ :
*CÔNG TY TỔ CHỨC HỘI NGHỊ, SỰ KIỆN VÀ DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ HÒA BÌNH*
*Trụ sở chính: 42 Phan Văn Trị, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*
*VP làm việc: Số 39 Phố An trạch I, Đoàn Thị Điểm, Đống Đa, HN*
*VP đại diện Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: Số 13 Đường Cù Lao, phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận – T.p HCM*
*T: (08)35171797 , 35171252, 35170572*
*F: (08) 35170447*
*M: 0913.881.598 Mr.Đức Thắng*
*E:* *Tours.hcm@hoabinhtourist.com** Y:Hoabinhtourist.hcm2*
*www.hoabinhtourist.com; www.tochucsukienvietnam.com*

----------

